# snow blower by Moto Mower



## cavemanperiod (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello Guys,
Greetings from polar bear country (Alberta, Canada).

I have just purchased a 1964 Snow Shark snowblower made by Moto Mower.
It has 6hp kohler engine. It looks like this was one lucky snowblower. 
No signs of mutilation, abuse. All original. It looks like it has been really well maintained through its long life. After I changed oil in it and filled the fuel tank with some gasit started after second pull and run really smooth. I am impressed beyond belief with this find.

The label on the engine says to use in Winter 10W engine oil. 
In my local supply store I can find 10W non-detergent oil. 
I am not sure if I should use non-detergent oil in this engine. 

Other oils I consider are 5W20 or 5W30. they are available in my area.
Could anyone tell me what is th best way to go about it?

Also. I wonder if anyone is familiar with the transmission in this machine.
I would like to change oil or grease in it. But I see no openings readily accessible for this kind of service.
Any advice please?
Thanx.
Ted


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello cavemanperiod, welcome to SBF. sounds like a good buy. hope one of the more knolageble guys can help


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

If your impressed so far wait until you use it. it rarely if ever clogs in any kind of snow. pure slush or even standing water will get pumped through it if its in a deep enough puddle. the more snow you feed it the farther it throws. i will never use a different machine.

I have three of them. have a couple of pictures in the photo gallery. the transmission in that snowblower is made by foote. no longer available for parts or as a whole.

if its the engine i am thinking it is a kohler k141 engine. 6.25 hp use the following link for service manual, it will give you what oils to use when. 5w30 or 5w20 are called for in cold weather. 

http://www.kohlerengines.com/onlinecatalog/pdf/tp_2379.pdf

bad news is i haven't been able to find anything regarding manuals for the snow blower except one on ebay and i am not willing to pay for a generic manual that won't show much since it is just an owners manual.

good news is i have had that machine torn down to nothing and except for the trans and the impeller shaft (not the auger shafts- they can easily be made if needed) every thing else is generic stuff. i just replaced every chain and bearing on the one in the gallery through grainger. spent about 130 for all new bearings and chains.

i will look for the info i have for the trans. it shows a parts diagram but thats it. i will check mine for what lubricant is in them.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

checked the trans I had already out. cracked it open and its heavy bearing grease, like wheel bearings on cars.

the snow shark snow blowers came with two transmissions that I am aware of so far. a foote model 36 for the two speed forward and 2 speed reverse and the foote model 39 for the single speed forward and reverse.

links to diagrams

http://www.outdoordistributors.com/pdf/FOOTE/FOOTE-36.pdf

http://www.outdoordistributors.com/pdf/FOOTE/FOOTE-39.pdf

hope it helps a bit.

the tag on my kohler engines state sae 30 in summer and 10w in winter for oil. I have been going by their manual and havent had any problems.

there is a member with a picture of a lawnmaster 23 commander snowblower in the gallery. looks like the same machine with different label. maybe he will have a manual or different info. i have seen even fewer of his brand than the moto mower


----------



## cavemanperiod (Mar 10, 2012)

td5771 said:


> checked the trans I had already out. cracked it open and its heavy bearing grease, like wheel bearings on cars.
> 
> the snow shark snow blowers came with two transmissions that I am aware of so far. a foote model 36 for the two speed forward and 2 speed reverse and the foote model 39 for the single speed forward and reverse.
> 
> ...


 ----------------------------------------------

Fantastic! Thank you very much.
I will have fun with it as soon as it will warm up a bit 
and if I had any difficulties I know now where to look for help.

I will post pics of my blower in a near future (for some reason computer does not want to accept the pics from the camera).

Talk soon.

Ted


----------



## dontknowmuchboutblowers (Dec 17, 2013)

awesome diagram for foote model 39, perhaps is there a way to put a different trans in the snowshark or not?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Anything is possible it's only limited by your time and money. The question would be is there a transmission someone has swapped in there that fits fairly well without too much modification. With an old blower you have to love them and try and be smarter then the machine


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

TD, that's a nice restore!!! I'll bet it requires a little maintenance with all those chains out in the open. The chute control is way before it's time!!!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks. A few drops of oil on the chains (there are 5) and thats all the maintenance the blower needs. transmission is sealed, bearings are sealed timken, motor gets standard maintenance.

The good part about the chute control is it is fast. straight up is in front of you, 90 degrees left or right is directly left or right. So from furthest left to furthest right takes about 1 second.

There are no shear pins. if it jams the mini bike style centrifugal clutch on the motor slips until you throttle down. then just roll the augers backward to dislodge an item.

Worst case scenario you break a 20 cent keyway on a shaft or a chain link.


----------



## Gandalf (Jul 27, 2016)

*Snow Shark 5 Transaxle/transmission*

Hello,
I recently picked up a Snow Shark 5 snowblower, and the output chain had slipped off and looked like it caught on something, and ripped the teeth off two gears in the transmission.

It is a Foote 39 model, although the two gear pieces I need may be found in several Foote (Dan Foote Spicer) transmissions, I'm not certain.

The first gear is the 17 tooth gear (1118) and the second is the one I believe it clicks into, the other 17 tooth gear (1175), according to the Foote 39 PDF.

According to Outdoor Distributors, and as was mentioned, the parts are no longer made or available for purchase through distributors. Apparently the factory burned down 5-ish years ago?

On Outdoor Distributors, they are labelled as FOT-1118 and FOT-1175.

The original poster mentioned that he found commonly available replacements for transaxle bits etc, so I hope for a few pointers. Perhaps direct replacements.
Can anyone tell me how to find replacements for these gears? I have access to nearby machine shops that can tweak things if need be.

I also ordered some 17 tooth 2.5MOD gears, 47mm, from China,and hope as a last resort I can machine them to fit. They are too thick, but I think there is room to use smaller spacers and achieve the same result.

Also open to swapping the transaxle as a whole for a Foote 36 model etc.

Any help much appreciated!


----------



## Adrian Snare (Dec 11, 2019)

cavemanperiod said:


> Hello Guys,
> Greetings from polar bear country (Alberta, Canada).
> 
> I have just purchased a 1964 Snow Shark snowblower made by Moto Mower.
> ...


 I used a graphited light grease in the Roto-Hoe gearbox (Peerless) many years ago ..I think these are ''lubed for life'', but after 50 years, I'd repack .
For the oil, I'd use a synthetic 10-30 . 
Check out ''BITOG''


----------



## bearman49709 (Apr 27, 2015)

Adrian Snare said:


> I used a graphited light grease in the Roto-Hoe gearbox (Peerless) many years ago ..I think these are ''lubed for life'', but after 50 years, I'd repack .
> For the oil, I'd use a synthetic 10-30 .
> Check out ''BITOG''


Do you know you're replying to a post made 7 years and 9 months ago to a person who's last visited this forum on 2-13-2013?


----------

